# emerge Digest-SHA1[RISOLTO]

## nillkheope

Ciao ragazzi ultimamente mi sono imbattuto nel seguente errore di compilazione.

Sto installando una gentoo nuova da zero e sono arrivato alla fase finale dell'installazione di gnome.(mi mancano 34 pacchetti!).

Vabbeh vi posto l'errore riscontrato

```

simba ~ # emerge Digest-SHA1

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11 to /

 * Digest-SHA1-2.11.tar.gz MD5 ;-) ...

[ ok ] * Digest-SHA1-2.11.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...

[ ok ] * Digest-SHA1-2.11.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ] * Digest-SHA1-2.11.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                   

[ ok ] * Digest-SHA1-2.11.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                              

[ ok ] * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                           

[ ok ] * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                            

[ ok ] * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                             

[ ok ] * checking Digest-SHA1-2.11.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                     

[ ok ]>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking Digest-SHA1-2.11.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11/work/Digest-SHA1-2.11 ...

/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11/work/Digest-SHA1-2.11

 * Using ExtUtils::MakeMaker

Checking if your kit is complete...

Looks good

Writing Makefile for Digest::SHA1

cp SHA1.pm blib/lib/Digest/SHA1.pm

/usr/bin/perl5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/xsubpp  -typemap /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/typemap -typemap typemap  SHA1.xs > SHA1.xsc && mv SHA1.xsc SHA1.c

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe   -DVERSION=\"2.11\" -DXS_VERSION=\"2.11\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i386-linux/CORE"   SHA1.c

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

make: *** [SHA1.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3209:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called perl-module_src_compile

  perl-module.eclass, line 138:   Called die

!!! compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11/temp/build.log'.

```

Ora non so bene cosa significhi run/locate ma credo che centri qualcosa con gcc.

Io ho il seuente compilatore

```

simba ~ # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *

```

Ho sempre usato questa versione anche per le gentto precedenti. Inoltre i file di configurazione sono sempre li stessi delle precedenti versioni di gentoo installate.Vi posto per correttezza anche il make.conf

```

simba ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="X -qt -kde gnome a52 aac dri aalib acpi alsa bmp bzip2 dvd dvdread encode asd ftp gstreamer gtk icq java jpeg libg++ mp3 mpeg msn opengl samba ssl usb win32codecs xine xvid dri nptl nptlonl oss"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

INPUT_DEVICES="kbd mouse keyboard"

LINGUAS="it"

CONFIG_PROTECT=-*

#Alternativa mirror

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ "

```

Spero di avervi dato tutte le informazioni necessarie.

Grazie in anticipo.Last edited by nillkheope on Mon Feb 19, 2007 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *nillkheope wrote:*   

> Ora non so bene cosa significhi run/locate ma credo che centri qualcosa con gcc.

 

Non proprio... locate serve per localizzare un file, a patto che sia presente ed aggiornato il database relativo.

Digita il comando (ovvero quello che serve per la creazione del db dei files):

```
updatedb
```

e riprova ad emergere il file dove si era bloccato.

----------

## nillkheope

Ho installato slocate e fatto partire updatedb, fatto ciò ho riemerso il solito pacchetto ed ho riscontrato il solito errore.

A mio avviso sembra che cerchi il compilatore i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc e non il i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc. Non riesco a capire perchè ciò avvenga...ho sempre utilizzato quel compilatore.

...

faccio una battutina per sdrammatizzare....  :Laughing: 

dopo un anno passato in compagnia della mia gentoo e solo della mia gentoo, mi sono venuti a mancare alcuni giochini...e ho messo su vista   :Embarassed:  ....

non è che la presenza di vista su di una partizione comporti peggioramenti compromettenti a tutta la macchina???  :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *nillkheope wrote:*   

> cerchi il compilatore i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc e non il i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc. Non riesco a capire perchè ciò avvenga...

 

Hai per caso cambiato il CHOST? Dato che stai installando ex-novo sei sicuro di aver preso lo stage per i686?

----------

## Scen

Siccome la compilazione di Digest-SHA1 si basa su perl, quel i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc mi fa pensare che tu sia partito da un'installazione con CHOST=i386*.

Ti consiglio di eseguire i seguenti comandi:

```

fix_libtool_files.sh 4.1.1 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu

emerge --oneshot perl

```

 *nillkheope wrote:*   

> dopo un anno passato in compagnia della mia gentoo e solo della mia gentoo, mi sono venuti a mancare alcuni giochini...e ho messo su vista   ....

 

Ahi ahi ahi.....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

 *nillkheope wrote:*   

> non è che la presenza di vista su di una partizione comporti peggioramenti compromettenti a tutta la macchina??? 

 

Eh eh eh,il tuo hardware si è accorto di essere infettato da un terribile virus, e si è ammalato ( ti consiglio di utilizzare l'antibiotico fdisk o quello meno pesante cfdisk  :Laughing:   :Wink:  )

----------

## nillkheope

 :Embarassed: 

dai.......ho preso lo stage sbagliato???ma che cretino!  :Sad: 

e adesso?che faccio....rinizio da zero che è meglio!

Scusate l'inutile post.

Alla fine è giusto che sia così, è la punizione che mi merito per aver installato ancora una volta winzoz.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Scen

Ma dai, non essere così masochista  :Razz: 

Prova la soluzione che ti ho proposto, non ci vuole molto tempo.

Inoltre sei già riuscito ad installare diversi pacchetti, non vedo perchè buttare via tutto il lavoro. Sfruttiamo la flessibilità di Linuzzo (e di Gentoo, soprattutto  :Cool:  )!

----------

## nillkheope

grazie dei suggerimenti.

adesso provo ad aggiustare in qualche modo.

dici che riesco ad ottenere un "buon" risultato senza cambiare stage?

----------

## Scen

Sì, soprattutto per il fatto che sei riuscito ad installare un bel pò di roba senza riscontrare nessun problema.

Per sicurezza, prima di continuare ad installare ulteriori pacchetti, potrebbe essere utile seguire i passaggi la guida Changing the CHOST variable. Ripeto: POTREBBE essere utile, ma solo nel caso riscontrassi problemi ad emergere vari pacchetti.

----------

